# Canines in ink.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I sometimes get requests to do dogs. NO cats yet, though. This is a show dog. I can't get the reference photo up at this time, so you won't be able to see what I have done wrong.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

That's so lovely. What are your best tips for watercolour, tiny? I had a try the other day and it was a flop..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you . That painting is done is Sumi ink, like the ink used in Asian caligraphy. And I use Asian brushes too. But I also do some watercolor

You know, those watercolor pencils are a great way to work into watercolor. I use Derwent Inktense (for the color pictures I have posted on my main thread) and they might be something you'd like to consider.
If you want to talk more about watercolor work, please PM me, if you don't mind.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

*smacks own head* Sorry tiny, it clearly says 'ink', doesn't it? Sorry, blonde moment. I'll pm you


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

some small adjustments and it's off in the mail! Meet Gazira!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very very nice! I'm always excited to see new work from you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Brandi. I look daily for Mac's picture from you to come in the mail!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats awesome.. I wish I was that talented, I cant draw a straight line, or paint.. always wished I could though.. my drawings look like 2nd grader drew them


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't draw a straight line, either.


----------



## Sparkyintention (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow! Very talented! Beautiful dog too


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love it! Hope to see more


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I have another German sheppard coming up. But, might do him in color. We'll see.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*the other GSD*










This one still needs a bit of work, but was worried I'd overwork it so put it aside for a bit.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow LOVE the colours in this one!

The background is very light and flowy something I just cant seem to control with my watercolours yet! 
How do you go about doing the background?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lots of water! a bigger brush.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

you guys stink:wink::lol: I wish I could paint like that.. ive tried and mine always look like a 3rd grader did it in art class


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous painting!!! I don't paint or draw, so just stalk the art forum cause I wish I could, lol! Did the dog only have half his front leg, or do you have to finish painting the leg folded under?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> Wow, gorgeous painting!!! I don't paint or draw, so just stalk the art forum cause I wish I could, lol! Did the dog only have half his front leg, or do you have to finish painting the leg folded under?


 
the dog's leg was folded under, as best as I could see. It does look a little odd. It's a spot that I dont like as much. Pretend it isnt there, ok?

here's the touched up version, which I mailed off to the client yesterday.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty neat, came out gorgeous!!!! Wish I could paint like that!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tinyliny you made a thread and I just found out about it! I'm the worst #1 fan ever xD

In other respects, gorgeous job on both of them! The one in colour is incredible


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

_I guess I should consolidate totally. I now have three functioning threads: Canines in Ink (which is not true, since they aren't in ink but they are Canines) another one on watercolor pencils portraits, and my very long one ; Equines in ink, which if regularly updated._


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That would make it easier for me to follow your threads, lol


----------

